# 11 flight birds



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Have any of you had pairs that would produce young with 11 primary flights?

Have you had pairs produce young with 10 flights on one side and 11 flights on the other?

I had a pair last year produce a young with 11 flights on one side. He flew well and did have a 2nd place club. This year another pair produced several young with 11 flights on one side. Another unrelated pair produced a full fledged 11 flight DC hen.

What do you know about this. None of my breeding stock has 11 flights...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a 2015 BBWFH right now with 11 flights....She is one of my Auction birds,for two money races....I guess I`ll find out pretty soon....Don`t think the extra flight means a whole lot....It`s been always said, the last 4 primary flights are most important,and what guys watch and look at...Alamo


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a Fabry hen that produces 11 flights once in a while. She has done it twice. She doesn't have 11 flights.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

derrick206 said:


> I have a Fabry hen that produces 11 flights once in a while. She has done it twice. She doesn't have 11 flights.


Is she of good racing stock?

How have her children raced?

I would like to find a real good middle distance 11 flight cock to pair with my 11 flight hen.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

shorty2 said:


> Cause you know, if you only have 10, where can you go from there? But if you had that extra....


Ya man...That's what I'm sayin...

I saw a chick one time that was an eleven.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

shorty2 said:


> Are you thinking of developing an 11 flight bloodline or just having a couple on the team as a novelty?
> 
> With your loft name, seems fitting that your birds would have an extra feather up their sleeve.


My intent is to attempt to create an 11 flight line of racing pigeons that win races. These 11 flight birds are coming out of my best racing stock. The mother to the 11 flight hen is last years TCPC Futurity race winner. The father had two 2nd place/equal 1sts an 11th and a 13th place as a young bird. 

If I can't find the right cock for this 11 flight DC hen I will end up breeding her to a BLK cock I produced this year with 11 flights on one side.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Is she of good racing stock?
> 
> How have her children raced?
> 
> I would like to find a real good middle distance 11 flight cock to pair with my 11 flight hen.


I haven't gotten a cock out of her both babies were hens. The baby is a vanreet cross. I flew a child in 2013 that was consistent. I made the mistake of pairing her up to early getting her out of form and flight issues with the molt. So kids haven't been tested. This years baby has been settled but I didn't get a chance to race because of time restraints. But her line is very proven. As a young bird cross or straight for old birds. The baby this year is a DC hen


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

This year is the first year that I have had a pair produce babies with 11 flights. It happened twice with two different pairs. None of the parents have 11 flights. I have not raced the birds yet so I don't know how they fly but they will be racing in next years old bird season. The hen from one of the pairs comes from a very successful family of birds that I know has produced pigeons with 11 flights before. The cocks from both pairs are a father and son and I don't know if that family has produced 11 flight pigeons because the parents/grandparents are imports and I don't know the history so much. The same goes for the other hen. This is my first year breeding from these pairs... We will next year of they produce anymore pigeons with 11 flights.


----------

